# Kinder und Spielepässe etc über 0900 - war "Nun hat es uns auch Erwischt!!!"



## melli03 (20 April 2011)

Hallo!!!
Ich werde seit der März 2011 Telekomrechnung von Drittanbietern belagert. Zuerst war da :

First Communication GmbH
Lyoner Straße 15, 60528 Frankfurt a.M. plötzlich auf der besagten Rechnung mit 113,72€.Für einen Eventarif den ich nie gebucht habe. Da ich eine Flaterate bei der T-Com habe.Ich habe diese Rechnung von der Telekom widersprochen und nur die normale T-Com Rechnung gezahlt. Und den Rest meiner Treuhänderin ( bin in der Inso ) vorgelegt.Diese wollte sich darum kümmern.Und nun auf der Aprilabrechnung 2011 wieder die First Communication GmbH mit 46,86€ und dann noch dazu :

IN-telegence GmbH

Oskar-Jäger-Straße 125, 50825 Köln mit 8,40 €für einen Anruf zu einer 0900er Nummer.Diese Nummer führt zur der Maxolution Internet Servieces GmbH in Österreich.Ich kenne keinen dieser Anbieter!!!
Fakt ist auch das zur angegebener Zeit niemand zu Hause war.
IN-telegence hat mir einen Einzelverbindungsnachweis geschickt:

Datum Uhrzeit Dauer Zielrufnummer Genutzter Service Service Provider Betrag

28.03.2011 15:07:09 0:00:45 09005104743 Internet-Bezahlung INtelegence 8,4034 EUR

Summe (informatorisch): 8.4034 EUR
Ich habe beiden Drittanbieter mitgeteilt das ich keine Forderung zahlen werde und das ich das ganze für Betrug halte. In-telegence meint das dort Messungen den Anruf bestätigen würden. Ich wurde von IN-telegence über Acoreus Kundenbetreuung weiter zu *Digitalpayment GmbH geleitet.Und heute bin ich bei Amateurseite Support Team Europa gelandet.Aus dem Anruf wie am Anfang gesagt, ist nun auf einmal eine Nutzung über das Internet 09005104743 geworden.Ich soll da eine Mitgliedschaft haben.Die haben eine E-Mailadresse gezeigt (nicht die komplette)die für die Anmeldung genutzt wurde.*
*Und nun kommt der Hammer :*
*Ich habe meiner 12jährigen Tochter diese E-Mailadresse gezeigt,und was sagt sie? Sie und ihre Freundin hätten diese vor kurzem Angelegt um einen zweiten Account bei SVZ zu besitzen. :wall: Allerdings wurde dies über den Rechner der Freundin getan.Nun ist es so das beide nicht mehr die E-Mailadresse nutzen können .Es ist eine andere Alternative Adresse dort hinterlegt worden.(wieder teilweise Verschlüsselt angezeigt ).*
*Ich weis jetzt nicht was ich tun kann.Über die Telekom habe ich einen Einzelverbindungsnachweis angefordert um zubelegen das es nicht von uns aus gegangen ist( jedenfalls telefonisch).Hoffentlich!*
*Ich glaube nicht das die beiden Mädels bewusst was gemacht eher das sie auf irgendwas geklickt haben.*
Was mich so wundert ist die Tatsache das beide Unternehmen so durch Betrug bekannt sind und immer noch Aktiv sind.

Lg
melli


----------



## Hippo (20 April 2011)

*AW: Nun hat es uns auch Erwischt!!!*

Du müßtest vielleicht mit etwas mehr Info rüberkommen.

* Bei welchem Provider wurde von Deiner Tochter die Mailadresse angelegt.

* Kannst Du ausschließen daß Deine Tochter bei irgendeinem Onlinespiel mitmacht bei dem man sogenannte Items über 0900er-Nummern kaufen kann?

Eines dieser Abzockerspiele (grade für Mädchen) wäre z.b. w w w.howrse.de
Thread dazu hier >>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/52310-09005-abgezockt-5.html#post335637

Guck auch mal über die Suche >>> Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de - Suchergebnisse
ob Dir da in einem Thread was bekannt vorkommt


----------



## melli03 (20 April 2011)

*AW: Nun hat es uns auch Erwischt!!!*

Hallo!!!
Der E-Mailprovider ist Hotmail.
Und bei Howsre ist sie auch angemeldet ,sie auch über ihr Handy  ( mit Karte) mal solche Pässe bestellt.Was zu einem Donnerwetter von uns geführt hat. Nun kam sie und ihre Freundin mit der Sprache raus da irgendwann mal eine Werbeseite von Sexkiste aufging,und sie sich diese Mistseite angeschaut haben. :wall:
Die Eltern der Freundin meinetn das wir uns an die Verbraucherzentrale wenden sollten da unsere Tochter mit 12 Jahren nicht Geschäftsfähig ist.
Aber ob das was bringt???
Mfg 
melli


----------



## Hippo (20 April 2011)

*AW: Nun hat es uns auch Erwischt!!!*

Sprich mal mit Deiner Insolvenzverwaltung.
Ich denke ohne Hilfe (Anwalt) kommst Du da nicht raus.
Und selbst den würde ich mit den Informationen aus dem Forum hier füttern.

Du solltest definitiv eine Prüfung nach §45 i TKG anfordern (lassen) um feststellen zu können WANN die Kosten und in welchen abständen entstanden sind. Dazu hast Du aber nur 8 Wochen Zeit !!!!
Das mit der fehlenden Geschäftsfähigkeit ist zwar richtig (siehe Links im Howrse-Thread) aber Du wirst Dich da vor Gericht mit ziemlicher Sicherheit verteidigen müssen.
Haben die zwei bei der Sexkiste irgendwo angerufen? Oder vielleicht doch nochmal solche Howrse-Pässe gekauft, halt nur über Dein Telefon und jetzt geht denen der A.... auf Grundeis?

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rech...google-page-rankinguefbericht.html#post331309


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rech...45-i-telekommunikationsgesetz.html#post256884
http://dejure.org/gesetze/TKG/45i.html


----------



## melli03 (12 Mai 2011)

*Nun wird es Ernst!!! Sehr laaaannngggg !!!*

Hallo !!!
Ich hatte vor einiger Zeit hier schon einmal geschrieben :Hallo!!!
Ich werde seit der März 2011 Telekomrechnung von Drittanbietern belagert. Zuerst war da :

First Communication GmbH
Lyoner Straße 15, 60528 Frankfurt a.M. plötzlich auf der besagten Rechnung mit 113,72€.Für einen Eventarif den ich nie gebucht habe. Da ich eine Flaterate bei der T-Com habe.Ich habe diese Rechnung von der Telekom widersprochen und nur die normale T-Com Rechnung gezahlt. Und den Rest meiner Treuhänderin ( bin in der Inso ) vorgelegt.Diese wollte sich darum kümmern.Und nun auf der Aprilabrechnung 2011 wieder die First Communication GmbH mit 46,86€ und dann noch dazu :

IN-telegence GmbH

Oskar-Jäger-Straße 125, 50825 Köln mit 8,40 €für einen Anruf zu einer 0900er Nummer.Diese Nummer führt zur der Maxolution Internet Servieces GmbH in Österreich.Ich kenne keinen dieser Anbieter!!!
Fakt ist auch das zur angegebener Zeit niemand zu Hause war.
IN-telegence hat mir einen 

 Einzelverbindungsnachweis geschickt:

Datum Uhrzeit Dauer Zielrufnummer Genutzter Service Service Provider Betrag

28.03.2011 15:07:09 0:00:45 09005104743 Internet-Bezahlung INtelegence 8,4034 EUR

Summe (informatorisch): 8.4034 EUR

Und nun waren wir bei der Verbraucherzentrale und haben Vordrucke mitbekommen. Mehr wollten die nicht machen da wir in der Inso sind und dann Notfalls lieber ein Anwalt eingeschaltet werden muss.Beide Vordrucke haben wir per Einschreiben an beide Unternehmen geschickt.Heute kam von First Communication der Einzelverbindungsnachweis mit den ganzen Anrufen über die 0900er Nummer.Immer die gleiche die zum OnlineSpiel Howrse gehört. Unsere Tochter hat ja auch ein Anruf zugegeben .Mehr seien nicht gemacht worden.Laut First Communication Nachweis waren es an einem Tag im März schon 34 Verbindungen im Minutentakt. 
Nun habe ich aber auch von der Telekom den Nachweis das im gesamten März *keine* 0900er Nummer angewählt wurde. Ich habe auf der Seite meiner Tochter bei Howrse 16 gekaufte Pässe der letzten 90 Tage einsehen können.Ob die nun telefonisch oder per Handy gekauft wurden sieht man leider nicht.Nun habe ich mit Allopass die für den Verkauf und Zahlung für die Pässe zuständig sind telefoniert.Die meinten sie könnten es nicht sehen da wir eine unterdrückte Telefonnr.haben.Liessen mich aber jetzt den Nachweis von First Communication per Mail senden.Und wollen schauen was sie tun können.,
Und vor einer Stunde kam folgende Mail :
Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren, 
wir wurden mit dem Einzug von Forderungen in Höhe von 186,67 EUR beauftragt, die unser Auftraggeber, die First Communication Ihnen gegenüber geltend macht. Einzelheiten zu den Forderungen entnehmen Sie bitte dem Schreiben, welches Ihnen in Kürze per Post zugestellt wird. 
Auf der Vorderseite unserer Mahnung werden Sie eine Forderungsaufstellung vorfinden, die Ihnen die Zusammensetzung des oben genannten Betrages transparent aufgliedert. Die Rückseite listet detailliert alle Forderungen auf, die uns als Haupt- und Nebenforderung von unserem Auftraggeber übergeben worden sind. Nutzen Sie diese Einzelübersicht, um die Forderungen anhand der Ihnen vorliegenden Rechnungen abgleichen und nachvollziehen zu können. 

- - - - - Bitte tragen Sie für einen rechtzeitigen Ausgleich der Forderung Sorge - - - - - 

WIE WOLLEN SIE ZAHLEN? Sie haben die freie Wahl. 

1. ... entweder auf unser Konto bei der Postbank Köln, Bankleitzahl 370 100 50, Konto-Nr. 5555 00 503, Verwendungszweck 46523570 (bei Überweisungen aus dem Ausland: IBAN DE75 3701 0050 0555 5005 03 - SWIFT-Code PBNKDEFF). 

2. ... oder nutzen Sie alternativ das vorausgefüllte Zahlungsformular von "sofortüberweisung.de" direkt online über folgenden Link: http://www.acs-inkasso.de/?page=paycode&id=46523570&betrag=186,67 (weitere Informationen zu dem TÜV-geprüften Zahlungssystem erhalten Sie unter www.sofortueberweisung.de).

3. ... oder zahlen Sie einfach per Kreditkarte über unser Schuldnerportal unter www.acs-inkasso.de (die erforderlichen LOG-IN-Daten erhalten Sie mit unserem Mahnschreiben per Post). 

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 
KONTAKT: Falls Sie Fragen haben und/oder Unklarheiten bestehen, zögern Sie nicht, uns schnellstens zu kontaktieren: 

* per E-Mail unter [email protected]
* per Fax unter 0180 5 / 78 00 18 (*) 
* über das aCS-Kontaktformular unter www.acs-inkasso.de
* telefonisch unter 0180 5 / 78 00 17 (*) während unserer Geschäftszeiten (Mo-Do: 8 bis 17 Uhr und Fr: 8 bis 16 Uhr) 

Melden Sie sich bitte auch dann, sofern Ihnen unser Schreiben nicht innerhalb der nächsten 7 Tage zugehen sollte. Nur so vermeiden Sie weitergehende Kosten. 

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

acoreus Collection Services GmbH 
Hellersbergstraße 14 . 41460 Neuss 

Telefon +49 180 5 / 78 00 17 (*) 
Telefax +49 180 5 / 78 00 18 (*) 
E-Mail [email protected]
www.acs-inkasso.de

Geschäftsführung 
Stephan Vila 
Sitz der Gesellschaft Neuss 
Handelsregister Amtsgericht Neuss HRB 10924 
Rechtsdienstleistungsregister Oberlandesgericht Düsseldorf (Az. 3712 E 1 - 6.6) 

(*Festnetz: 14 Cent/Min, Mobilfunknetze: max. 42 Cent/Min)

Die haben ja auch einen sehr guten Ruf!!!
Wenn wir nicht in der Inso wären würde mir das alles nicht so viel ausmachen aber so ist das echt Übel.
Wer hat damit auch schon Erfahrungen gemacht?? Und wie ist es ausgegangen???
lg
melli


----------



## Hippo (12 Mai 2011)

*AW: Nun wird es Ernst!!! Sehr laaaannngggg !!!*

Guggst Du mal hier, da gehts um 0900er-Abzocke
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/52310-09005-abgezockt.html#post237251

Empfehlenswert ist auch die Suchfunktion mal zu den anderen "Spezialisten" zu bemühen.
Lies Dich bitte erstmal ein - und wenn Du dann noch spezielle Fragen hast schreib die ruhig.
Aber zu praktisch allen genannten Firmen existiert hier schon eine "Krankenakte" in der vermutlich viele Deiner Fragen schon behandelt wurden.

Ganz wichtig ist daß Du innerhalb von 8 Wochen nach Rechnungsstellung von Deinen Providern (sowohl Festnetz als auch die Handys) ein Prüfprotokoll nach § 45i TKG anforderst

>>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/hand...yepp-guerilla-mobile-berlin-2.html#post337023


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Mai 2011)

*AW: Nun wird es Ernst!!! Sehr laaaannngggg !!!*

Das grundsätzliche Problem ist, dass hier Kinder und Jugendliche angelockt werden, um viel Geld auszugeben - das wäre in jedem anderen Bereich für die Gaunerfirmen (ja, so nenne ich sie, da sie bewusst die Unerfahrenheit ausnutzen) schwierig - aber am Telefon ist das politisch geduldet.
Über Howrse gab es auch einen Radiobeitrag (da ging es um diesen Fall, hier klicken) (siehe auch google howrse abz***), nur leider reichen vereinzelte Beiträge nicht. Da müssten die Eltern auf die Barrikaden gehen. Passiert leider nicht (deshalb bin ich ja hier auch in Rente gegangen).

Erzähle die Geschichte bei der nächsten Sprechstunde Deines Bundestagsabgeordneten und nehme einen Vertreter einer örtlichen Zeitung mit.

Deinen Bundestagsabgeordneten findest Du hier
abgeordnetenwatch.de: Das virtuelle Whlergedchtnis


Ansonsten ist Hippos Rat nichts hinzuzufügen.


----------



## Teleton (12 Mai 2011)

*AW: Nun hat es uns auch Erwischt!!!*

Du bist nicht zufällig mit Deinem Problem auch noch in einem Schuldenberatungsforum unterwegs? 

Falls ja,  Minderjährigkeit greift nicht, da ja nicht die Minderjährige sebst zahlen soll sondern der Anschlussinhaber. Die Frage ist daher wurde der Anschlußinhaber wirksam durch den Minderjährigen vertreten? Möglcherweise im Wege der sogenannten Anscheins bzw Duldungsvollmacht. Die armen armen Anbieter wissen ja nicht wer anruft, zu deren Gunsten wird aber vermutet, dass derjenige der Zugang hat auch die Erlaubnis des Inhabers hat (der könnte sein Telefon ja auch sichern). Für Schmuddelkram ist das auch längst geklärt siehe z.B. 
http://medien-internet-und-recht.de/volltext.php?mir_dok_id=1736
Anders kann man aber bei den Browsergames argumentieren. Wenn den Betreibern bekannt ist, dass hauptsächlich Minderjährige nutzen und diese zur Aufladung über das elterliche Telefon aufgefordert werden ist der Betreiber nicht schutzwürdig. Er ahnt ja wer da anruft und versucht dann nur die Rechtsprechung zur Anscheinsvollmacht auszunutzen.

Unter Juristen auch bei den Gerichten ist das Thema umstritten. Wenn Du Dich (wegen der Browsergames) wehren willst solltest Dir die Hilfe enes Anwaltes oder einer Verbraucherzentrale suchen. Wenn Du im Inso bist bekommst Du bei entsprechenden Vermögensverhältnissen vermutlich Beratungshilfe über das Amtsgericht.




> Nun habe ich aber auch von der Telekom den Nachweis das im gesamten März keine 0900er Nummer angewählt wurde.


Glaube ich nicht, die Telekom wird vermutlich nur  bestätigt haben, dass keine über die Telekom abgerechneten 0900 Nummern angerufen wurden. 



> Unsere Tochter hat ja auch ein Anruf zugegeben


Im Schuldenforum hört sich das aber anders an (falls Du das bist).


----------



## melli03 (12 Mai 2011)

*AW: Nun hat es uns auch Erwischt!!!*

Hallo!
Ja ich bin auch im Schuldenforum und habe dort das ganze auch geschildert.Ich wollte nur mal wissen ob noch mehr Menschen in der Inso mit solchen Firmen zutun hatten.Und was sie dann getan haben.
Und ich habe heute noch mal bei der Telekom angerufen und habe den das geschildert und gefragt ob diese Anrufe auf dem Einzelverbindungsnachweis der Telekom zusehen wären.Die Dame meinte das man diese Anrufe darauf sehen müsste.Wenn sie denn getätigt wurden von unserem Anschluss.
Sie meinte ich sollte den Nachweis zu den Firmen schicken,was ich nicht so gerne möchte da darauf auch Handynr. aus der Familie sind.
Die Verbraucherzentrale meinte das unsere Tochter mit ihrem einen Anruf das ganze ausgelöst hat,sozusagen das Tor zum Betrug geöffnet hat.Die Dame von der Verbraucherzentrale hat erstmal gelacht als ich die Kopie von IN-telegence GmbH ihren Einzelverbindungsnachweis gezeigt habe.Sie meinte den könnte sie auch machen. Unsere Tochter schwört nur einmal telefonisch einen Pass gekauft zuhaben.! Und wie gasagt bei Howrse sind in  den letzten 90 Tagen  16 Pässe benutzt worden.Manche bekommt man wohl auch gratis wenn man so uns so lange dabei ist .
Sie hat auch erzählt das keine Angabe kam was der Anruf kostet sondern nur der Code für den Pass wurde durch gegeben.
Wenn ich mir den Nachweis von denen Anschaue wurden alleine am 3.3.2011  34 Anrufe getätigt.Und ab und zu ,zu Zeiten in denen ich laut Telekom selber das Telefon gerade genutz habe. Und wir haben nur ein Telefon und eine Leitung. Und warum kann Allopass der Verkäufer der Pässe nichts sehen weil Nr. unterdrückt, aber First Communication hat die Nummer  von uns?
Ich finde das ganze mehr wie komisch denn  beide Drittanbieter haben das selbe Inkassounternehmen ( wie praktisch ).
lg
melli


----------



## Teleton (12 Mai 2011)

*AW: Nun hat es uns auch Erwischt!!!*



melli03 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Ja ich bin auch im Schuldenforum und habe dort das ganze auch geschildert. Ich wollte nur mal wissen ob noch mehr Menschen in der Inso mit solchen Firmen zutun hatten.


 Für alle Fragen um die Inso bist Du da auch gut aufgehoben.


> Und ich habe heute noch mal bei der Telekom angerufen und habe den das geschildert und gefragt ob diese Anrufe auf dem Einzelverbindungsnachweis der Telekom zusehen wären.Die Dame meinte das man diese Anrufe darauf sehen müsste.


Warum sollten die Anrufe fremder Anbieter auf dem EVN der Telkom auftauchen? Das können die Mitbewerber der Telekom zwar als gesonderte Leistung im Rahmen der gemeinsamen Rechnung dazukaufen aber zwingend auftauchen müssen die nicht. Hattest Du nachträglichen EVN oder war der schon von Anfang bei der Rechnung dabei.


> Die Verbraucherzentrale meinte das unsere Tochter mit ihrem einen Anruf das ganze ausgelöst hat,sozusagen das Tor zum Betrug geöffnet hat,


Theoretisch denkbar ist aber sehr unwahrscheinlich.


> Die Dame von der Verbraucherzentrale hat erstmal gelacht als ich die Kopie von IN-telegence GmbH ihren Einzelverbindungsnachweis gezeigt habe.Sie meinte den könnte sie auch machen.


Ja über die Einzelverbindungszettel haben wir hier im Forum schon zu Dialerzeiten gelacht. 
Aber, das ist ja grade der Irrsinn im Telekommunikationsrecht. Da gilt u.U. der Anscheinsbeweis das der Wisch richtig ist. Einziges Korrektiv ist die  technische Prüfung nach §45i BGB.


> Unsere Tochter schwört nur einmal telefonisch einen Pass gekauft zuhaben.! Und wie gasagt bei Howrse sind in  den letzten 90 Tagen  16 Pässe benutzt worden.Manche bekommt man wohl auch gratis wenn man so uns so lange dabei ist .


Die Spiele sind normalerweise so konstruiert, dass es ewig dauert das begehrte Raumschiff/Schwert/Pferd kostenlos zu erarbeiten. Lass Dir doch mal von Deiner Tochter zeigen was man machen muss um einen Gratispass zu bekommen.


> Sie hat auch erzählt das keine Angabe kam was der Anruf kostet sondern nur der Code für den Pass wurde durch gegeben.


Mach mal einen Testanruf. Vor Kostenpflichtigkeit muß eine Preisansage erfolgen. Müßte auch im Rahmen einer technischen Prüfung nach §45 i TKG geprüft werden.





> Wenn ich mir den Nachweis von denen Anschaue wurden alleine am 3.3.2011  34 Anrufe getätigt.Und ab und zu ,zu Zeiten in denen ich laut Telekom selber das Telefon gerade genutz habe.


Überschneidende Verbindungszeiten und Dupletten wären ein typisches Zeichen für fehlerhafte Erfassung. Kontrolliere das mal sekundengenau.


> Und wir haben nur ein Telefon und eine Leitung.


 ISDN?


> Und warum kann Allopass der Verkäufer der Pässe nichts sehen weil Nr. unterdrückt, aber First Communication hat die Nummer  von uns?


Die Rufnummer wird nur am letzten Knotenpunkt unterdrückt. Ein Verbindungsnetzbetreiber wie Intelegence kann problemlos darauf zugreifen.


> Ich finde das ganze mehr wie komisch denn  beide Drittanbieter haben das selbe Inkassounternehmen ( wie praktisch ).


Na ja, so viele Inkassotruppen die Mengeninkosso für Telefonanbieter machen gibt es ja auch nicht.


----------



## melli03 (13 Mai 2011)

*AW: Nun hat es uns auch Erwischt!!!*

Hallo!!!
Neue Telefonrechnung Mai 2011 ,und wieder ist First Communication mit 38,46€ nur für den 7.4.2011 drauf.
Wieder Telekom angerufen und von Rechnung streichen lassen.
Telekom meint wenn vor der 0900er nummer noch eine Vorvorwahl Nummer ist zeigt der EV das nicht an.Aber laut der Seite Howrse wählt man direkt 09003102263 an um die Pässe zukaufen.
IN-telegence ist diesmal nicht mit drauf ,von denen kam auch nicht der Rückschein vom Einschreiben zurück.Ich habe den aber Online vorsichtshalber Ausgedruckt. Die Post meinte das normalerweise eher Versicherungen gerne die Rückscheine zurückhalten,aber dazu gehört In-telegence ja nicht.
Mal sehen was der EV diesmal Anzeigt,der von First Communication hat auch Zeiten drauf wo unsere Tochter in der Schule sitzt.
Ich werde wohl einen Anwalt aufsuchen müssen um das alles irgendwie beenden zu müssen.Heute kam das Inkassoschreiben 
lg
melli


----------



## Hippo (13 Mai 2011)

*AW: Nun hat es uns auch Erwischt!!!*

Wenn der Postbote ein Einschreiben/RS bringt läßt er den Empfang drauf quittieren und nimmt den SOFORT wieder mit.
Eher geht der auf dem normalen Postweg zurück verloren
Hast Du das Prüfprotokoll schon angefordert?


----------



## Reducal (13 Mai 2011)

*AW: Nun hat es uns auch Erwischt!!!*



melli03 schrieb:


> Telekom meint wenn vor der 0900er nummer noch eine Vorvorwahl Nummer ist zeigt der EV das nicht an.


Call by Call mit 0900er geht nicht. Diese Überlegung könnt ihr euch sparen.


----------



## Rebecca01 (11 Februar 2012)

@Melli 03: was ist bei dir rausgekommen? Dieser Fall ist ja fast ziemlich identisch mit meinem....


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 Februar 2012)

@Rebecca: Es macht Sinn, zu "mit meinem (Fall)" einen Link zu setzen, sonst kapiert das später niemand mehr...
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/forderungen-diverer-firmen-auf-telekomrechnung.37905/
Passt schon...


----------



## jupp11 (11 Februar 2012)

Rebecca01 schrieb:


> @Melli 03: was ist bei dir rausgekommen?





> melli03 wurde zuletzt gesehen:* 13 Juli 2011 *


glaube  kaum,  dass da noch viel kommt


----------



## melli03 (13 Februar 2012)

Hallo!!!
Im Moment sieht es so aus:
Es sind im Auftrag von First Communication Forderungen über Acoreus collection servieces (Inkasso )getätigt worden.Ich hatte hier schönen Telefonterror und immer wieder die Bitte mich zu melden man könnte mir doch helfen (wie Nett) .Immer wieder kamen neue Aufrechnungen, Ratenangebote oder Mahnungen immer im Wechsel.Aber ich habe wie es die Verbraucherzentrale geraten hat nichts gemacht.Am 13.1 2012 kam nun ein Schreiben vom Anwalt Schönberger & Partner ( auch die sind im I-Net sehr bekannt )mit der Aufforderung sofort zu Bezahlen oder das gerichtliche Mahnverfahren wird dann eingeleitet. Diese Drohung habe ich bei jedem Schreiben erhalten. Also wir warten jetzt ab ob das gerichtliche Mahnbescheid kommt und werden Einspruch einlegen.Ich weis ja nicht wie es bei anderen Opfern gelaufen ist. Ist nur nervig (
lg
melli


----------



## Hippo (14 Februar 2012)

melli03 schrieb:


> ... Also wir warten jetzt ab ob das gerichtliche Mahnbescheid kommt und werden Einspruch einlegen.Ich weis ja nicht wie es bei anderen Opfern gelaufen ist. Ist nur nervig


Na dann wart´ mal schön ...
Die Nachricht daß am Südpol Bananen wachsen kommt wahrscheinlich früher ...


----------



## Teleton (14 Februar 2012)

> Aber ich habe wie es die Verbraucherzentrale geraten hat nichts gemacht


Auch keine Einwendungen nach §45i TKG? Seltsam, grade die VZetten raten doch fast immer mindestens einmal zu schreiben.


----------



## melli03 (14 Februar 2012)

Hallo!
Doch doch,ein Vordruck  wie es die Verbraucherzentrale uns gegeben  hat wurde per Einschreiben verschickt.
Aber das interessierte keinen wirklich, wir bekamen nur von In-telegence einen  Einzelverbindungsnaschweis und sonst nichts.
Und First Communication hat gar nichts gemacht ausser Acoreus gleich zu schicken.Und die sind echt der Hammer,was Telefonterror angeht.
Die nette Dame von denen hatte irgendwann mich am Telefon und nicht meinen Mann auf dessen Namen der ganze Mist läuft.Sie wollte ihn sprechen und ich sagte ihr das mein Mann daran kein Interesse hätte mit ihr zu quatschen.Da wurde sie richtig sauer und meinte ich könne gar nicht wissen ob mein Mann nicht mit ihr reden möchte. Und ich soll nicht so zickig sein !!! Ich habe ihr dann ganz nett gesagt was ich von ihr und ihrem Arbeitgeber halte.Und wir keinen Teleterror mehr wollen oder Briefe wollen in denen wir angefleht werden uns doch zu melden da man uns doch helfen will.
Sie hat dann angefangen zu motzen ,was ich mit Auflegen beendet habe.
Naja seitdem nur noch Briefe mit Drohungen .
lg
melli


----------



## Nastya379 (20 Mai 2012)

ich habe den selben Fall.
ich bin auf Insolvenz und vor 2 Monaten habe ich die erste Rechnung und dann ein Monat später noch eine, bekommen. Meine Tochter hat die selben Internetseiten besucht ( 0900-Nummer ).
ich würde gern wissen ,welche folgen das bei Ihnen hatte und wie das geendet hat?


----------



## melli03 (21 Mai 2012)

Hallo!
Bei uns ist im Moment ruhe . Im Januar hatten wir noch einmal ein Schreiben von den Anwälten Schönberger&Partner die auch einen sehr zweifelhaften Ruf haben. Allerdingst ging es jetzt nur noch um First Communication GmbH und mittlerweile die Summe von 344,70€. Sollten wir bis zum 27.01. nicht gezahlt haben werden sie das gerichtliche Mahnverfahren einleiten.Wir haben wie bisher nichts gemacht ,einfach ignoriert.Schliesslich gab es einen Widerspruch von unserer Seite aus. Nun ist mir zu Ohren gekommen das Acoreus collection servieces Insolvenz beantragt haben und eine andere nette Firma das ganze Übernommen hat, nun einen Druck macht.
Also mal sehen ob noch was kommt.
lg
melli


----------



## Hippo (21 Mai 2012)

Na ja Du weißt doch, nach Kabinett kommt Spätlese und dann die Trockenbeeren ...
... beim Inkasso ist die Qualitätsabstufung umgekehrt ...
Und es folgt dann noch ist die Notlese der schimmligen Rosinen


----------



## Der Wolf (18 Dezember 2012)

Hallo,
bin gerade auf diese Seite gestoßen, weil ich auch eine Rechnung der first Communication vor mir zu liegen habe, die ich wohl meiner Tochter zu verdanken habe. Wie ist die Geschichte ausgegangen? Bei mir handelt es sich derzeit um 121 Euro.
VG, Wolf


----------



## melli03 (21 Dezember 2012)

Hallo!
Wir haben seit Januar diesen Jahres von denen nichts mehr gehört.Acoreus Inkasso wollte ja das Geld eintreiben,sind nun aber in der Insolvenz so viel ich weiß.
Ich habe einfach mit einem Schreiben der Verbraucherzentrale Einspruch eingelegt ,damit war von meiner Seite aus alles getan.Nun hätten die ja Beweise liefern müssen aber ausser Drohungen das es sehr Teuer für uns wird wenn wir nicht Zahlen,und Neu-Aufrechnungen,Ratenangebote,letzte Mahnung und einem Schreiben von einem auch im Net sehr bekannten Anwalt ist nichts mehr gekommen.Man hat zwar die ganze Zeit ein ungutes Gefühl ,aber solchen Betrügern Geld in den Rachen werfen ist auch nicht Richtig.Ich finde es eine Sauerei das dies über Spielseiten für Kinder schnell mal passieren kann das man mit solchen *Unternehmen * zutun bekommt. Bei uns sind alle schlechten Rufnummern gesperrt,damit so ein Mist in Zukunft nicht mehr passsieren kann.Allerdingst war bei uns auch eine Freundin meiner Tochter nicht ganz Unschuldig an der ganzen Sache.Sie hatte irgendwann die E-Mailadresse unserer Tochter mitbekommen und hat sich damit bei verschiedenen Seiten angemeldet.Tja und meine Tochter hatte die ganze Schuld auf sich genommen weil die besagte Freundin zu Hause sonst Ärger bekommt. Echt Klasse so sozial Eingestellt zu sein,nur leider hatten wir dadurch den ganzen Stress und meine Tochter hat das ganze erst vor ein paar Wochen erzählt.
lg
melli


----------



## jutti (7 Februar 2013)

Wie sieht denn so ein prüffbericht § 45 aus würde mich interessieren

Ich habe auch von der Fa First Communikation eine rechnung erhalten Und habe es widerruffen und Den Prüffprotokol nach §45 TKG von der Telekom verlangt aber sie sagten wir machen so was nicht.


----------



## Hippo (7 Februar 2013)

Laß Dich nicht abspeisen, da hast Du einen Rechtsanspruch drauf.
Fordere beide Unternehmen - schriftlich per Einschreiben/Rückschein - auf Dir dieses Prüfprotokoll zu erstellen.


----------



## Teleton (7 Februar 2013)

Das Prüfprot muß der vorlegen der den Anspruch behauptet. Bei den Beträgen anderer Anbieter ist die Telekom raus, der "andere Anbieter" muß vorlegen.


----------



## melli03 (13 Mai 2013)

Hallo !!!
So heute nach mehr als einem Jahr haben wir eine Mail erhalten von dem Nachfolger des Inkassoladens Acoreus .Dieses Coeo Inkasso GmbH & Co. KG möchten nun doch innerhalb von 10 Tagen das Geld haben,den die vertreten jetzt First Communication. Sie schicken es noch mal schriftlich zu wenn sich die Summe ändern sollt ( ist das nicht nett ? ).Allerdingst an meine alte Adresse von der sie nur die Strasse wohl noch wissen. Also es ist erstmal wieder eine Mahnung. Habe im Net schon gelesen das auch die eine Anwältin noch haben die auch gerne Briefe schickt.
Also geht das gernerve trotz Widerspruchsvordruck der Verbraucherzentrale weiter 
Ach ja bei der Aufstellung der Forderung sind 3,48 € geleistete Zahlung dabei.Wer die bezahlt hat ?? Keine Ahnung !!!
Ring frei , Runde 2
lg
melli


----------



## 2. Widerstand (4 Juni 2013)

Hallo an Alle die durch In-telegence abgezockt werden sollen !

Ich kann euch nur raten - dickes Fell & durchhalten. Alle daran beteiligten, ob Anwalt, oder Inkassobüro leben nur von denen die Angst bekommen und dann doch irgendwann bezahlen. Lasst euch so etwas nicht gefallen und reagiert sachlich mit dem Verweis auf die entsprechende Rechtslage !

Nach viel Schriftverkehr hin & her mit diversen Instanzen habe ich sogar einen Mahnbescheid (natürlich Einspruch eingelegt) erhalten und dann nochmal Post vom Anwalt, dass das gerichtliche Verfahren kurz bevor steht, wenn ich nicht bezahle. Habe dem Anwalt nochmals einen freundlichen Zweizeiler geschrieben und seit dem nie wieder etwas gehört. Naja, das gerichtliche Verfahren kann natürlich trotzdem noch eröffnet werden (diese zweifelhaften Forderungen verjähren ja wohl erst nach 3 Jahren). Aber ich habe mich jetzt mal entspannt zurück gelehnt und sehe das Ganze "sportlich".

Es grüßt der 2. Widerstand !


----------



## Hippo (4 Juni 2013)

2. Widerstand schrieb:


> ... (diese zweifelhaften Forderungen verjähren ja wohl erst nach 3 Jahren)....


 
Korrekt nach 3 ganzen Kalenderjahren.
D.h. Forderungen aus 2010 verjähren nach dem 31.12.2013. Egal ob die Forderung vom 1.1.2010 oder 31.12.2010 ist. Die Frist begann für diese Forderungen am 1.1.2011 zu laufen


----------



## Teleton (4 Juni 2013)

Und wenn dann ein Mahnbescheid in der Welt ist kommt noch mindestens ein halbes Jahr Hemmung der Verjährung ab der letzten Prozeßhandlung dazu. In-telegence ist darüber hinaus recht klagefreudig, wenn auch häufig erst kurz vor Ablauf der Verjährung.


----------



## 2. Widerstand (4 Juni 2013)

Naja, dann muss ich meine Unterlagen ein paar Jahre aufheben um dann den entsprechenden Nachweis führen zu können.

Leider ist man ja nicht dagegen gefeit, dass es tatsächlich immer noch Richter gibt, die dann (nach 3 Jahren) auch noch eine Klage zulassen. Solche Machenschaften sind doch höchst suspekt und fragwürdig. Nichts desto trotz - wehren, wenn man keine Zweifel hat, dass man im Recht ist und erst recht, wenn hier durch In-telegence Verträge mit nicht geschäftsfähigen Kindern zu Lasten Dritter (nämlich der Eltern) gemacht werden.

Also immer her mit der Klage - ich freue mich schon drauf - wie gesagt ich seh' das sportlich !

Und ganz wichtig - kostenpflichtige Rufnummern beim Telekomunikationsanbieter sperren lassen - dann passiert so etwas auch nicht.

Gruss der 2. Widerstand !


----------



## Hippo (4 Juni 2013)

Das Gesetz erlaubt die Klage, das hat nicht der Richter zu entscheiden.
Und wenn Du nicht die Einrede der Verjährung bringst wird er Dich ggf auch zur Zahlung verdonnern.


----------



## 2. Widerstand (4 Juni 2013)

Klar erlaubt das Gesetz die Klage, aber ein Richter kann doch die Eröffnung des Verfahrens ablehnen, bzw. verweigern, oder nicht ? Mir geht's nur darum, dass solchen schwindeligen Machenschaften eigentlich keine Bühne geboten werden dürfte.

Wenn's doch noch vor Gericht gehen sollte geht's ja eh nicht ohne Anwalt. Und der sollte dann natürlich den Punkt Einrede der Verjährung ganz oben auf der Liste haben.


----------



## Hippo (4 Juni 2013)

Nein, kann er in dem Fall nicht.
Das könnte er ggf wenn der Beklagte die Einrede der Verjährung bereits in einem Schriftsatz bringt. Dann könnte er einen "richterlichen Hinweis" geben wie er zu entscheiden gedenkt. Wenn der Kläger dem nicht folgt wird das Verfahren eröffnet


----------



## 2. widerstand (4 Juni 2013)

ok, Danke - wieder was dazu gelernt.

PS : Würde mich interessieren, wenn sich hier jemand zu Wort meldet, der tatsächlich verklagt worden ist und etwas dazu beitragen kann.


----------



## Teleton (4 Juni 2013)

> erst recht, wenn hier durch In-telegence Verträge mit nicht geschäftsfähigen Kindern zu Lasten Dritter (nämlich der Eltern) gemacht werden


Die Zurechnung an den Anschlußinhaber über Anscheins und Duldungsvollmacht ist ja leider -zumindest bei normalen 0900er Nummern- herrschende Rechtsprechung. Nur für den Sonderfall des Erwerbs von "Spielwährung" gibt es abweichende Rechtsprechung z.B. hier http://www.jurpc.de/jurpc/show?id=20110142


----------



## 2. Widerstand (4 Juni 2013)

Das ist eine merkwürdige Rechtsprechung, oder nicht ?

Nehmen wir an mein Kind (nicht geschäftsfähig) geht in ein Geschäft und kauft etwas im Wert von EUR 100. Ich bin als Erziehungsberechtigter mit dem Kauf nicht einverstanden und wusste davon auch nichts, ergo habe ich dafür auch keine Erlaubnis erteilt. Nun habe ich die Möglichkeit nachträglich den Kauf zu genehmigen, dann ist der Vertrag rechtskräftig, oder aber dem zu widersprechen, dann habe ich Anspruch auf Rückzahlung.

Warum sollte das bei einer Telekommunikationsdienstleistung anders sein. Auch hier habe ich dem Vertrag nicht zugestimmt, auch nicht nachträglich. Also zahle ich nicht.

Zumal die Leistung, die aus dem Vertrag herrührt hier gar nicht erbracht wurde (kostenlose Handyaufladung wurde versprochen, wenn eine kostenpflichtige Rufnummer gewählt wird und das Gespräch mehrere Minuten aufrecht erhalten wird - und Überraschung : kurz vor Ende der Mindestgesprächsdauer wird die Verbindung unterbrochen).

Das Kinder auf so etwas anspringen und es auch durchaus nochmal versuchen, da ist die Versuchung schon groß. Für mich ist das Abzocke hoch drei, da muss man mich schon verklagen.

So, jetzt habe ich mich aber genug aufgeregt.


----------



## Teleton (4 Juni 2013)

Die armen Anbieter wissen ja nicht wer anruft und sind deshalb angeblich schutzwürdig. Die dürfen daran glauben, dass jeder der Zugang zum Telefon hat beliebige Verträge mit Wirkung für den Anschlußinhaber abschließen darf. So funzt die Anscheinsvollmacht.
Ich werde demnächst an Wohnungstüren klingeln. Öffnet ein Minderjähriger verkaufe ich dem ein 24 bändiges Lexikon mit Goldschnitt. Bezahlen muß der Mieter der Wohnung da ich bei Wohnungen darauf vertrauen darf dass nur vom Mieter bevollmächtigte Personen öffnen.

In Deinem Fall sind ja noch deliktische Einwendungen aus dem Grundverhältnis möglich. Die können seit ein paar Jahren auch der kassierenden Telefongesellschaft entgegengehalten werden. Die werden zwar behaupten "hier zahlen, meckern beim Dienstanbieter"
 darauf mauß man sich aber nicht einlassen.


----------



## 2. Widerstand (4 Juni 2013)

jaja, die Anscheinsvollmacht - tolle Sache. Die armen Anbieter und der böse kleine Mann -immer nur darauf aus andere zu betuppen ! Egal, ich lasse es gelassen auf mich zukommen.

Sollte sich noch etwas tun, würde ich wieder berichten, wenn es jemanden interessiert. Ansonsten würde mich brennend interessieren, ob es hier jemanden gibt, der es auch durchgezogen hat und dann am Ende doch verklagt worden ist.


----------



## Reducal (4 Juni 2013)

2. Widerstand schrieb:


> Ansonsten würde mich brennend interessieren, ob es hier jemanden gibt, der es auch durchgezogen hat und dann am Ende doch verklagt worden ist.


Leider gibts hier niemand, von dem ich das gelesen hätte. Die meisten Leute mit solchen Problemen behalten diese letztlich für sich und scheuen zumindest nach anfänglichen Beschwerdebekundungen die Öffentlichkeit.


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (4 Juni 2013)

Ich wette eine Klage gab es nie.


----------



## Teleton (5 Juni 2013)

Es wird geklagt.
Die meisten Betroffenen zahlen aber ohnehin aussergerichtlich aufgrund der "scheinbar" eindeutigen Rechtslage und des unwirtschaftlichen Prozessrisikos.


----------



## melli03 (6 Juni 2013)

So !
Nun wollen sie die Inso von meinem Mann scheitern lassen.Die haben eben angerufen und drohen erst mit Mahnbescheid und Schufaeintrag und dann die Inso nun scheitern lassen zu wollen.
Ich habe keine Ahnung was wir nun machen sollen.
Und das wo mein Mann am 28.6 Schlusstermin hat .Ich wollte die ganze Zeit standhaft sein aber nun habe ich Angst!!!
lg
melli


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (6 Juni 2013)

melli03 schrieb:


> 28.6 Schlusstermin


Das ist ja schon demnächst. Soll doch zuerst mal ein Mahnbescheid kommen, was schon mal noch einige Wochen braucht. Dem widerspricht man dann und wartet was danach passiert. In der Zwischenzeit ist der 28. längst vorbei!


----------



## Hippo (6 Juni 2013)

Na und? Es ist eine bestrittene Forderung. Und wenn die Forderung unberechtigt ist wird dem Mahnbescheid sollten sie wirklich einen schicken eben widersprochen. 
Und strittige Forderungen werden nicht eingetragen. Feddisch!
Und jetzt pack die Angst wieder weg, geh die Unterhose wechseln und mach Dir einen Beruhigungskaffee!
Zur Not kannst die Schufa informieren daß die Forderung blafaselblub der Fa blafaselblub strittig ist und man Dich bei einer Einmeldung informieren möge


----------



## BenTigger (6 Juni 2013)

Hi Melli03

lies auch mal ab hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/09005-abgezockt.23465/page-3#post-252270

und dann am Ende das Ergebniss.... Passt  etwas zu deinem Fall und kann dir vielleicht ein paar Beruhigungszeiten geben.


----------



## Teleton (6 Juni 2013)

Schau Dir mal den §290 InsO an insbesondere die Versagungsgründe des Abs 1 Ziffer 4.





> der Schuldner im letzten Jahr vor dem Antrag auf Eröffnung des Insolvenzverfahrens oder nach diesem Antrag vorsätzlich oder grob fahrlässig die Befriedigung der Insolvenzgläubiger dadurch beeinträchtigt hat, daß er unangemessene Verbindlichkeiten begründet oder Vermögen verschwendet oder ohne Aussicht auf eine Besserung seiner wirtschaftlichen Lage die Eröffnung des Insolvenzverfahrens verzögert hat,


Wenn die Kinder Mist am Telefon bauen (falls nicht ohnehin eine technische  Fehlfunktion vorliegt) sind das doch keine unangemessene Verbindlichkeiten die man selbst begründet hat.


----------



## melli03 (6 Juni 2013)

Hallo !!
Danke für euren Zuspruch das ist echt Balsam auf meiner Seele.
Es war damals so das meine Tochter ca. ein Jahr davor sich mit unserer Erlaubnis einen Pass mal kaufen durfte.Sie konnte da sehen das es nichts brachte beim spielen.Also gingen wir davon aus das unser Verbot und das zeigen reichen würde bei Howrse nur das erlaubte zu spielen.
Aber nun hat man ja tolle Freunde die einem Einreden das es doch so öde sei und lies sich übereden Wochen vor dem Stress nochmal einen Pass zukaufen.Tja und damit das Tor zur Hölle wie der Verbraucherschutz sagte geöffnet. Ich hatte mir die Seite damals extra angeschaut und da ein berühmter Reiter  dafür Werbung machte dachte  ich es wäre Seriös. In der Zeit  von dem Ärger rief bei uns auch oft irgendeine 0900er Nummer immer an.Immer war da was mit Gewinnspiele u.s.w  Ich habe immer aufgelegt und habe meinen Töchter die gleiche Anweisung gegeben. Und auf der Seite von Howrse selber tauchten immer Werbebuttons auf mit recht zweifelhafter Werbung.Meine Tochter sagte sie hätte immer auf schliessen geklickt.Aber es seien immer neue Aufgegangen.Ich habe mir das selber angeschaut und das war echt der Hammer.Ich habe Howrse damals Aufgefordert die Accounts meiner Töchter sofort zu löschen und sie zu sperren.Ist auch geschehen.
Es ist mies das sowas möglich ist ,vor allem über Kinderseiten.
Mal sehen wie es nun weitergeht .....
lg
melli


----------



## Neui (2 Juli 2013)

Hallo melli , mir ist das selbe passiert. Wie siehst nun aus bei dir?


----------



## melli03 (5 Juli 2013)

Hallo!!
Also bisher ist nichts mehr gekommen.Die haben vor zwei Wochen nochmal versucht hier anzurufen,aber es war keiner zu der Zeit zu Hause.Habe nur deren Nummer auf dem Display gesehen.Ich habe die Nummer am Telefon direkt erstmal gesperrt. Ich habe keine Lust auf ein Gespräch mehr mit diesen Leuten.Erst die nette Tour und dann werden sie echt Fies.Also wir warten weiter ab ob noch was kommt.Unsere Adresse habe ich denen ja nicht gegeben 
Die können die selber rausfinden.Das wollte sie ja eh ,und dann  die Kosten dafür auf die Rechnung draufschlagen.
Am liebsten würde ich denen ja auch das Leben schwer machen ,aber wie bekommt man solche Leute nur dran ??
lg
melli


----------



## Neui (15 Juli 2013)

Ja mein Sohn hat bei dem Spiel  ,, Wolfteam´´ 200 Euro  verscheppert der Rest ist so wie bei dir ^^.


----------



## Hippo (15 Juli 2013)

Dann weißt Du ja nach der Lektüre des Threads daß Du gute Chancen hast das Geld wieder zu kriegen


----------



## Neui (16 Juli 2013)

Naja , Ich hab Konto Sperre Gemacht. Ich hab die Abbuchung verhindern können


----------



## Neui (11 August 2013)

Hallo , Nun mein Sohn mir noch etwas Verschwiegen. Es ist noch eine 2 Rechnung im Spiel von 280 euro. Es macht zusammen ca. 600 euro. Nun weiß ich nicht mehr weiter. Wenn ich diese Rechnungen von meinen Handy und HausTelefon bezahlen muss , sitzen wir  auf der Straße. Was soll ich nun machen? Es geht um die Firmen Atlas Interactive und Allopass.


----------



## dvill (11 August 2013)

Auch mal hier lesen:


Antiscammer schrieb:


> Für diesen Fall sollte sie und ihr Anwalt sich mal mit den folgenden Urteilen vertraut machen, wo eindeutig die von den Providern immer wieder herbeigerufene "Anscheins- und Duldungsvollmacht" verneint wird:
> 
> AG Eisenach, Urt. v. 01.03.2006 – 59 C 1440/04
> http://www.r-gespraecheundrecht.de/urteile/Amtsgericht_Eisenach_20060301.html
> ...


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (12 August 2013)

Neui schrieb:


> Was soll ich nun machen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn es bei dir/euch so eng zu geht, solltest du mal über einen Beratungsschein von deinem Amtsgericht nachdenken und dir damit (wahrscheinlich kostenlos) einen Anwalt gönnen, siehe hier: http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Anwaltskosten_-_Beratungsschein


----------



## Neui (18 August 2013)

Na so schlecht auch nicht aber ...... Dann müssen wir echt überall sparen. Müssen wir diese Rechnung euer Meinung nach bezahlen? Vielen Dank für die Ratschläge im vorraus


----------



## Reducal (18 August 2013)

Neui schrieb:


> Müssen wir diese Rechnung euer Meinung nach bezahlen?


Wenn ihr euch nicht ernsthaft bemüht, wahrscheinlich schon. Foren wie dieses hier helfen zwar, Hellsehen gehört aber nicht zu den kostenlosen Diensten.


----------



## BenTigger (19 August 2013)

Oder wie Hippo immer sagt: "Unsere Fachabteilung fürs Hellsehen ist grade personalmäßig unterbesetzt"


----------

